# Roku



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone use Roku? Do you like it? Or do you use some other form of wireless tv?

We plan to cancel Dish network. We've used Dish since 2005, but their rates are going up and it's ridiculous that we had a nearly $10 rate increase!
We get English/Spanish pack, and no premium channels <they take away some English channels too when you do Spanish pack>, we're paying right at $70 a month! 

So... we plan to use Netflix and hulu. I don't watch much tv anyway, and these days my kids spend more time on Netflix.

But I'd like to have a few more options if possible.

I'm wondering with Roku, are there good free channels? I'm assuming you have to pay for Netflix and hulu.
What other good ones do you have to pay for?

Right now we have Netflix/hulu through the computers, my sons tablet, and on the tv through the wii


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

We use dish too. Ours went up $10 so we started looking at the bill and realized they had suddenly started charging us for a box protection plan or something to that extent. So we called them and they dropped it. Check you're bill and see if they are charging you for anything other than your channel plan.

I personally don't really use TV but instead watch things on Hulu, Netflix or Vudu(rental movies) but my mom is addicted to all the Housewives shows and things like Teen Mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Once we move, we are not going to have cable. We are tired of paying for all the bad programming. There are so few shows that we like. If there are specific shows, you might be able to go to the websites and watch the shows. Like going to History channel to watch something.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Karen. So far we can watch most on hulu, I think there is 1 we can watch on the website. I need to try and find a place for my daughter to watch her favorite cartoons that are normally on HUB, and Star wars/clone wars cartoons for our son. Otherwise, I think we're good to go. But wouldn't mind having a little bit of variety for the front room tv.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

have you thought about Apple TV? We are considering getting that. Not sure how much it is. I have a friend who has Xfinity. It's ok. There are some people who have Hughes Net, but they mainly have that for Internet because yes, there are still places out here where the only type of Internet available is dial up.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Netflix is so worth it! You will not need Hulu if you have Netflix, we have tried both, Netflix is far better IMO.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The only reason I want Hulu is for newer tv shows  
My girls are in the front room watching.....Netflix lol We still have the satellite but plan to cancel it this week.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

We have a Roku box and love it! We cancelled Direct TV _years_ ago - even then it was too expensive for the few things we were interested in watching. A few months ago we got a Roku and switched from Netflix DVDs in the mail to streaming only and are very happy with it.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If you have a game console instead of going to the movies you can watch them on Vudu a few weeks later. Many movies that have not sold to Netflix are on there as well if your looking for something in particular. Its like pay per view.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

We canceled cable over a year ago & I don't miss it at all!!

We use Netflix, Hulu & most of all Droid TV Primetime http://mydroidtv.com/

My DH hooks my tablet up to the smart tv & we can watch all of our shows within a day or 2 of airing!! The best part... its $8.99 for THREE months!!

My tablet is a Nexus 7 (10 inch) so I can even watch shows there with out stealing a TV from the gamers in the house!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I got Dish Network in 2000 when I built my house. It was my only option- no cable in the area and antennas only got one Cleveland station. I paid $40 a month for 150+ channels. 
(all the music and sports stuff plus alot of junk). Now, it is almost $90 a month and I don't watch one minute of tv! DH watches History and Discovery. I am going to cancel it in June. 
No more, or better, programming but more than doubled in price! I could buy more goats and hay with what I save! Or fencing and...... 
I don't know anything about Hulu or Netflix, but as long as I get the local news on the interernet and can come here to TGS, I am happy!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I hear you, we had dish and direct tv you pay for more than you use. My DH uses netflix streaming a lot. Problem is I watch NCIS, Bones, (even the repeats), and a few like Revenge, Hells Kitchen. You can get the older episodes of some of them on netflix. DH also watches a lot of History and Discovery also- which of course isn't in the basic package.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I use hulu and netflix. I also torrent any tv shows that aren't on those two that I want to watch.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> have you thought about Apple TV? We are considering getting that. Not sure how much it is. I have a friend who has Xfinity. It's ok. There are some people who have Hughes Net, but they mainly have that for Internet because yes, there are still places out here where the only type of Internet available is dial up.


I have Hughes net for Internet because its the best option for our area but it doesn't start to remotely compare to roadrunner or other providers you can get in the city

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Goats Rock said:


> I got Dish Network in 2000 when I built my house. It was my only option- no cable in the area and antennas only got one Cleveland station. I paid $40 a month for 150+ channels.
> (all the music and sports stuff plus alot of junk). Now, it is almost $90 a month and I don't watch one minute of tv! DH watches History and Discovery. I am going to cancel it in June.
> No more, or better, programming but more than doubled in price! I could buy more goats and hay with what I save! Or fencing and......
> I don't know anything about Hulu or Netflix, but as long as I get the local news on the interernet and can come here to TGS, I am happy!


I'm totally with you and the others who are complaining about the prices! It's ridiculous. 
I think we're going to wait until after this bill and then cancel. Or wait until after this weekends horse races, haha, so my husband can watch them <I'll be at the track watching them lol>.

Check out Hulu and Netflix, they are great alternatives IMO. I much prefer having them and watching what I want to watch, when I want to watch and not worrying about having to set the dvr to record them & end up missing them.
I think having both it's about $16.50 a month. 
We have my desktop, laptop, the wii in the frontroom and our son's tablet that we can use for them.

I want to get the Roku player, but it'll be a while, we just have so much else we have to do & pay for.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

I have roku and love it. The only downfall is CBS shows. I have to watch them via CBS.com. I am also an amazon prime member and get streaming through there too. I use Hulu alot. I don't watch much tv in general.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

I like my Roku very much. I don't watch broadcast television, and only have an antenna for local channels that only get watched if one of them is playing golf! 

What I do watch, are old, happy, no blood, no gore movies. We have over 1000 DVDs of classic movies and counting. That said, we thought it would be nice to buy a Roku, as we already had an Amazon Prime subscription for cheap 2 day shipping and wanted to check out the movie line-up.

Yes, we still watch from our DVD collecton, but boy oh boy do we watch Amazon and NetFlix a bunch! I've fallen in love with, "All Creatures Great and Small" from the BBC and have watched the entire series 3 times the past 4 months.

I like Roku so much, I've been doing the programming needed to build my own private Roku channel!


----------

